# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 4404B6E3395B5D30F9C8541AE1352E22 [=CF=EE=E4=EE=E7=F0=E8=F2=E5=EB=FC=ED=EE]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 4404B6E3395B5D30F9C8541AE1352E22 
Размер в байтах: 10974935

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:16, в том числе:
 безопасные:9
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:1

----------

